# Questions to ask at ivf bfn consultant review??



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Hiya 

We have our first review 2moro, I've got a list if questions but want to be prepared! So if you cud pls suggest any questions u found useful! 

Thx lovely ladies


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0 some might be useful from this thread


----------

